# L6.85 on 722k



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Just noticed this today.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I got that also on 6/13/2011 is this a new firmware?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It is. I've noticed a few enhancements and a few bugs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> VIP722K	L6.85	CURRENT	5/24/2011


https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

And your point is?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The date.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

What bugs have you noticed? For me it has improved things in a few areas such as so far it hasn't slowed down like all the previous firmwares between L662 and L683. Also fixed the "folder bug" that was introduced in L667.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

3HaloODST said:


> What bugs have you noticed? For me it has improved things in a few areas such as so far it hasn't slowed down like all the previous firmwares between L662 and L683. Also fixed the "folder bug" that was introduced in L667.


No bugs yet so far,but it would be nice if maybe the designers knew how to count?.The 3 hour guide has 7 rows not 6,the 1 1/2 hour guide has 5 rows,not 4,and the 1 hour guide has 4 rows not 3?.:lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

3HaloODST said:


> What bugs have you noticed? For me it has improved things in a few areas such as so far it hasn't slowed down like all the previous firmwares between L662 and L683. Also fixed the "folder bug" that was introduced in L667.


Closed Captions seem to take ~30 seconds after the option is set.
I'm happy about the folder bug getting addressed. I figured that would be around a while.
Still checking things out.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> The date.


Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't mention that.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

Just got 6.85 and noticed that if you leave it paused for 5 seconds it moves to a small on-screen on the upper right just showing the pause icon and time to live. 

Cool! Is this new on 6.85?

Kevin D.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, it's new. Pretty cool. Usually, when I paused I would hit Fwd then cancel to get rid of the whole thing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

3HaloODST said:


> What bugs have you noticed? For me it has improved things in a few areas such as so far it hasn't slowed down like all the previous firmwares between L662 and L683. Also fixed the "folder bug" that was introduced in L667.


You now have to "Clear Entry" prior to a Search; otherwise it appends the last search criteria which will not work.
Regression testing anyone?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> You now have to "Clear Entry" prior to a Search; otherwise it appends the last search criteria which will not work.
> Regression testing anyone?


You and all customers are the QA workforce. Much cheaper for the company ...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Editing the start time of a recording will be reset after the nightly update, at least that's what I'm noticing. I set a timer for Braves baseball game (9:30). The start time includes the pre-game show which I'm not interested in so I edit the time to start 30 minutes later (10:00). All is good. After the daily maintenance, the time in the Daily Schedule has been reset to the original time (9:30). If I edit the timer, it shows the start time is 10:00; they don't match. The time in the Daily Schedule is when the recording will start; not the time it shows in the timer itself. I have only noticed this with the latest update.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well so far the one bug I have found is for some reason my 722k/wMT2 decided to try and record all the episodes of Pawn Stars on the History Channel,when I had previously selected Only New.So I deleted the timer and reset it up,the next day it was all listed again in My Schedule.So I just deleted the timer and will keep checking for new episodes myself.All the rest of my timers have not had any issues recording Only New,so.....


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It would be nice of somebody from the Dish IRT could give us a contact to report the bugs from the latest upgrade. I don't know why new bugs are *always *introduced whenever an upgrade is released (maybe I should say "escaped"). Do you guys not do regression testing? If it works on the previous firmware how does it get screwed up on the next release? This *always *happens. And yeah, I have a little experience in this area.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> I don't know why new bugs are *always *introduced whenever an upgrade is released (maybe I should say "escaped"). Do you guys not do regression testing? If it works on the previous firmware how does it get screwed up on the next release? This *always *happens. And yeah, I have a little experience in this area.


I'm going to disagree with you a little. If this only happened with Dish, I might agree, but it happens with Microsoft, both in Windows and Office (And other applications), happened with Apple on the Itunes application for the web browser. And on and on,things that worked stopped working correctly. I am not anywhere in the league of those programmers, but did program the original program to dispatch emergencies (Now called CAD systems) at our dispatch center years ago. There are always unintended consequences when you make a change, even with regression testing, as the program(s) become more involved and complicated. I know you would think dish would test it out on their receivers, and of course they do. In addition, they roll it out only to some at a time to further see if anything goes wrong.

If something that goes wrong affects all the receivers after downloading, that would sound like something that should have been caught, and that has happened to Dish in the past, as well as other companies. But when it affects only some, it may well be the result of something that just was not anticipated as much as they tried to cover all possibilities. Just one example? Happened to me with the 508. Back when Dish has distants from many cities, I got Tampa as a distant network. When we got a SW upgrade, all of a sudden when I scrolled through the guide, after going by the Tampa channels the guide would slow to a crawl, and the whole receiver was sluggish. Only a reboot would fix it. When I realized it was only after passing the Tampa distants, I avoided them, and all was well. Since there were no posts about this problem, I had little to go on, but did notify Dish. We finally found it was specifically the FOX channel WTVT causing the problem. With the software update, that channel was treated differently than all the others, but only when your Zip code started with "0." The older software did not do a certain authorization check that the new one did. Only the that channel had an abnormality that "confused" for lack of a better word the receiver/program when it passed through to a customer with a "0" starting a zip code.

That would be very hard to find till it happens.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> I'm going to disagree with you a little. If this only happened with Dish, I might agree, but it happens with Microsoft, both in Windows and Office (And other applications), happened with Apple on the Itunes application for the web browser.


Pointing to other bad acts to justify these bad acts is hardly a defense.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> Pointing to other bad acts to justify these bad acts is hardly a defense.


And misses the point of my (long) post. It points out how hard it is to find every conflict when a change is made in very complex programs. Hardly a bad act. You chose to quote one sentence, if that was all I posted you would be correct.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> And misses the point of my (long) post. It points out how hard it is to find every conflict when a change is made in very complex programs. Hardly a bad act. You chose to quote one sentence, if that was all I posted you would be correct.


You're right; everybody does it so it's OK.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

So here's something I just discovered today:

If I'm in one of my guides watching/listening to a station that is not in that guide, and I then enter a channel also not in "that" guide, the new number shows up next to the upper right image, and then disappears. It will not switch to that channel unless I'm in a guide that actually features that channel.

For example, I was listening/watching 6030, SiriusXM, The Loft, and browsing through my guide with all the movie stations. Decided that I wanted to listen to a different SiriusXM station and tried to enter it directly. Would not do it. This is a new problem, I'm pretty sure.

And it's an issue especially since I frequently listen to SiriusXM without the TV on, and even have 2 timers set for specific shows. So it will not switch to a new station after the recording if I wasn't last at a guide that contains the "new" station.

(This refers to my various Favorites Guides that I've set up and labeled)


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

That is not new, or at least it is how the VIP612 works. The answer is, again at least with my VIP 612, don't use the guide when changing to a channel not in the list. Simply enter the channel number. It should go to that channel, but you will still be in the same favorites list. That means if you set a channel to record not in the current favorites list, it will indeed record. All that is happening is when you are actually in the favorites list guide, a channel you pick not in the guide does not get displayed.

If you are finding you can not in anyway go to a channel not in the current favorites list, even by directly entering the channel without being in the guide, that would indeed be a change and would need to be fixed.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe he's referring to a ViP722k, not a ViP612.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> I believe he's referring to a ViP722k, not a ViP612.


Yes, of course. This is a 722k thread...

And I'm not positive it wasn't that way before, but I doubt it. And yes, if you're not in a Guide, any channel can be accessed.

But isn't this bad for Dish? If one is browsing thorugh a guide and decides to look at the PPV's, you can't easily.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> I believe he's referring to a ViP722k, not a ViP612.


Yes, but the two have had almost the same operating system, other than the dual output of the 722. Sure it's possible on the 722 while in one of the favorites guides you could have the guide show a channel not even in that guide, but you never could on the 612, so I threw out there. Are you saying the 722 could show a channel in favorites guide that is not in that guide?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> Yes, but the two have had almost the same operating system, other than the dual output of the 722. Sure it's possible on the 722 while in one of the favorites guides you could have the guide show a channel not even in that guide, but you never could on the 612, so I threw out there. Are you saying the 722 could show a channel in favorites guide that is not in that guide?


622 and 722 what is actually HW wise different from 622 and for sure 612 got different FW not that long time ago, BTW.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

"Yes, but the two have had almost the same operating system..."
I'm saying the OP is discussing a 722k, not a 612. And, I'm not so sure about the operating systems being "almost the same" given the sling capabilities and VOD as well as others.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> "Yes, but the two have had almost the same operating system..."
> I'm saying the OP is discussing a 722k, not a 612. And, I'm not so sure about the operating systems being "almost the same" given the sling capabilities and VOD as well as others.


Follow that I would say '622 and 922 have had almost same OPERATING SYSTEM (not GUI !)'. It's a Linux.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> Are you saying the 722 could show a channel in favorites guide that is not in that guide?


I'm not 100% positive, but pretty sure that if I was viewing my "Movies" guide and I manually entered 6030, for example, that it would switch to "All Subscribed" or "All" and highlight that channel, and I might have had to hit select again to actually get it. Again, I'm not 100% sure, but the fact that I'm noticing something like this makes me pretty sure that's the way it was previously.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

barryaz1 said:


> I'm not 100% positive, but pretty sure that if I was viewing my "Movies" guide and I manually entered 6030, for example, that it would switch to "All Subscribed" or "All" and highlight that channel, and I might have had to hit select again to actually get it. Again, I'm not 100% sure, but the fact that I'm noticing something like this makes me pretty sure that's the way it was previously.


Older receivers like the 508 worked exactly like that also. If someone with the older software on a 722 could try it we would have the answer of how it was for that receiver. But in any case, it is doubful the receiver would display a channel not in the present favorite guide while staying in that guide.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> Older receivers like the 508 worked exactly like that also. If someone with the older software on a 722 could try it we would have the answer of how it was for that receiver. But in any case, it is doubful the receiver would display a channel not in the present favorite guide while staying in that guide.


Just tested that with my 508 in the bedroom. When I was on a list and entered a channel not on that list, it displayed that channel number for a moment, then went to that channel on the "All Subscribed," then I had to hit Select to get it. Now I'm absolutely sure that my 722k, pre-6.85, worked that way.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I just know it would be nice if my 722k with L685 would work correctly,because when you select your preferences to HD it's supposed to hide the channel's SD version,but it will not do this(as it's described in Help) so the only way to hide the SD version in My Channels is to go into Locks and Lock Out that channel number.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It is nice. My 722k with L685 works as advertised. Perhaps you should do a power cord reset if you haven't already.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> It is nice. My 722k with L685 works as advertised. Perhaps you should do a power cord reset if you haven't already.


Yes I tried that also.But actually it's not that big of deal just thought I would report it as it's not doing what it says it will do under the Help button on my 722k,plus there is the fact I have to go into Locks anyways to lock out all the other channels I don't want to see when I am in My Channels in the UI.

If it works OK on your 722k then there may be a difference in hardware that's causing this,but I can report Channel Locks has worked all the time so that is one of the bright spots on my 722k.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Have you gone into Preferences, Guide Format and selected HD only?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Have you gone into Preferences, Guide Format and selected HD only?


Yes.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I too was locking out channels to prevent them from appearing in the EPG. I selected HD Only in the Guide Format and was able to clear the locks and it works fine. I can't think of anything else you might try.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> I too was locking out channels to prevent them from appearing in the EPG. I selected HD Only in the Guide Format and was able to clear the locks and it works fine. I can't think of anything else you might try.


Well I decided to try and select my choices over again and everything works as it should.My apologizes to all it must be the meds.Where I thought there was a problem was that the SD channels are displayed both when you select and modify a Favorites List and in Channel Locks as they should be.When I select the different UI options in Preferences everything is displayed correctly.Next time I will triple check my issues.

Again My Apologizes to All,Sorry.:bad_nono:


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

3HaloODST said:


> What bugs have you noticed? For me it has improved things in a few areas such as so far it hasn't slowed down like all the previous firmwares between L662 and L683. Also fixed the "folder bug" that was introduced in L667.


My 722k with L686 software has issues regarding the skip back button. If I skip the back button twice it takes me back to the begining of the show. I have unplugged the receiver but nothing changed. Anyone noticed that?? Thanks.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Again My Apologizes to All,Sorry.:bad_nono:


Hey, you got your problem solved; no apology needed.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nina said:


> My 722k with L686 software has issues regarding the skip back button. If I skip the back button twice it takes me back to the begining of the show. I have unplugged the receiver but nothing changed. Anyone noticed that?? Thanks.


I have not noticed that particular problem. Is this when you're watching a recorded event or watching live (delayed)?


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

It is while I am watching my recorded programmes. Never had this issue before. Has been doing this for past three months now.
Do you think it is my remote control.??


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nina said:


> It is while I am watching my recorded programmes. Never had this issue before. Has been doing this for past three months now.
> Do you think it is my remote control.??


Do you have an EHD, and if so does it happen if you're watching a recording from it?


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

No EHD. I am using 722k for single T.V. Thanks .


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I have the same problem as well Nina. Hard reboot did not take care of the problem and I do not have an EHD installed either.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just noticed over at the other place it has been noticed on the VIP722k's with the L686 software upgrade you can now press the * button when your in Dish Cinema ect. and it will list all the Free Titles!.

The only drawback I see is not all the selections are in HD.Hope the future will bring 1080p HD to the Free Selections page,we can only hope?.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Nina,

I will need to research this further for you as far as the Skip Back button. I have not seen this problem listed in our Known Product list. Are you having the same problem (opposite direction) when using the Skip Forward button, skipping to the end if you press the button twice? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

Thankyou for your response. No problems at all when using skip forward button.....


----------

